# Anyone make a home made Siphon



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I would like one of those siphons that hook up to your sink. However they are WAY to expensive. I was thinking I could make one buy just buying the parts seperately for less. I know I need hose but what connectors do I need to buy? 
Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

25 feet of boat/RV hose(for potable water means doesnt leach chemicals), a water bed faucet adapter(free or up to 10 bucks) some hose fittings to adapt a threaded end hose to 5/8" vinyl tubing, a hose clamp and a gravel vac vacuum end.

I made mine for under 15 bucks.


----------

